# MacIntosh LC475



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,
I have a Macintosh LC475, which doesn't work. It comes on, and plays a little jingle, but nothing comes on the screen. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong with it? It was given to me by someone I don't know, so I have no idea what might be it's issues. I have hooked it up to a PC 17" screen via an adapter. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

It could be the adapter setting might be 2 high for the video ram, these things came with 2mb VRam if memory serves. It could also be the vid cable, it could be the vid ram itself, it could be the HDD and on and on.


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

It's the LOGIC BOARD BATTERY!!! When it goes dead, these early Macs would also lose their video... Pop in a fresh one... About $15 at Radio Shack or as low as $5 if bought from a bulk electronics warehouse sort of place.


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree with Guru, worked for me although it's been a while since I tried firing up that machine because of the purchase of a PowerPC, another Power PC G4 an iBook and now of course an iMac G5 all of which still run at one time or another)


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I love old macs, but please just let the lc475 die  

Soo many bad memories.... try having to do research on the internet with one of those machines!!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Battery


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

OR it could be the battery -)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Jason the LC475s were one of the nicest and fastest machines Apple made at the time. We called them the PocketRocket and were a treat to use.
Long past their service life now but also along with the IICi and Quadra 650 a true Mac classic.

The similar looking LC which preceded it was a piece of junk.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LC475 was my first Mac love. If it wasn't for that little guy, there would be no ehMac.ca.  

When going through Graphic Design at community college, I would bring the little guy with me in my bag, and hook it up in the school lab, up to the Apple 14" display, instead of the schools IIvi's. Other students would gather around as I blew the machines away running Illustratrator. 

Ahh memories. 

Yes, its the battery. Remember, when you remove the old battery, unplug the fella, and wait 5-10 minutes for the capicitors to fully drain before popping in the new battery. (Remembering back from my old school Apple Tech days)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah many used their old Mac Plus bags and stuffed the LC and a 12" colour monitor in for portable use.










I likely have one of these still around.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

ehMax said:


> LC475 was my first Mac love. If it wasn't for that little guy, there would be no ehMac.ca.
> 
> When going through Graphic Design at community college, I would bring the little guy with me in my bag, and hook it up in the school lab, up to the Apple 14" display, instead of the schools IIvi's. Other students would gather around as I blew the machines away running Illustratrator.
> 
> Ahh memories.


I have to agree with both MacDoc and EhMax. THe LC 475 was the first computer my family ever owned. 

I still remember excitedly coming down the stairs into the living room on Christmas day, to find it on a table with Flying Toasters going across the screen.

It was a great a machine, and I think my father still uses it for some book-keeping and family-tree stuff.


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. This battery is a 3.6v lithium, and it's as dead as a door nail. 
Jason - I just want to fire it up to see what it's like. I'm a compulsive tinkerer.
I also have an old PowerMac 7200/90 but no keyboard or mouse. Hard to find these. Anyone know where to get them - cheap!
Thanks,
John


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have adb Kbs and mice - we sell a couple sets a month. Lots of beige g3 around.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I had an LC520 (the machine I believe MD was referring to) which was the last 030 machine Apple ever made I believe. Big mistake would've been a good idea to wait for the 475 which was an 040 and had a much longer potential life (although I was still using my 520 up to 2000 for email, browsing Word and some minor photo editing/printing.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

JPL said:


> It could be the adapter setting might be 2 high for the video ram, these things came with 2mb VRam if memory serves. It could also be the vid cable, it could be the vid ram itself, it could be the HDD and on and on.


i had a lc575 which was the same thing but with a built in monitor and a bit faster processor. the 575/475's had 512kb of video ram standard i believe. but you could upgrade it to 1MB.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

What I like best about the 475 is the easy access. You can test a SCSI hard drive, ethernet card, 72 pin RAM, VRAM, just about anything in a minute or less.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

Use the LC475 as a web server (if you have a big enough hard drive inside).

If you need an ethernet card for it, I know Carbon Computing has a few buried in the basement.


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

In Toronto area, go to SAYAL Electronics just off the 404 near Steeles Ave... I'm sure you can track down the exact address. They have the 3.6 V lithium with or without the wire pigtails... but last time that I bought any, the ones WITH the wire pigtails were the cheapest! A bit of wiggling removed the wires and then a quick job with a file got rid of the weld spot... They were under $6 a piece back then. If the cost of gas will push this above $15, then go to the nearest Radio Shack.

Then again, an hour spent wandering around in SAYAL is an hour well spent.

If you're not in the Toronto area, you'll have to try something else.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

Calgary Guru said:


> It's the LOGIC BOARD BATTERY!!! When it goes dead, these early Macs would also lose their video... Pop in a fresh one... About $15 at Radio Shack or as low as $5 if bought from a bulk electronics warehouse sort of place.


if in calgary, try Active Components in the NE


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Candidate said:


> Use the LC475 as a web server (if you have a big enough hard drive inside).
> 
> If you need an ethernet card for it, I know Carbon Computing has a few buried in the basement.


good idea!... i just acquired one today in exchange for a test pressing of my next vinyl release!


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks C.G. I'll check that store out. They ARE near me. I live in Markham. I sent them a request for a quote, but I'll probably go over and reconnoiter, since you say it's interesting. 
I've discovered that my PowerMac 7200/90 has the same battery, 3.6 volt, lithium. If I remove that, and try it in the LC475, what effect will that have on the PowerMac when I put it back. Is it like removing the battery from my PC's motherboard, i.e. all the CMOS customization is lost?
John


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I remember when Sanctuary was hosted on an LC475 - qite a few members too. Then Magic whch went before had some 16,000 members and was hosted on a Quadra 950 

If you remove the battery you will lose some basic stuff like date and time settings - nothing critical.


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

Also things like the "Startup Disk" choice in the Startup Disk control panel... I think a few other things like volume setting, stuff like that... You'd just have to go through and check... Maybe mouse movement acceleration setting as well...


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

saxamaphone said:


> if in calgary, try Active Components in the NE


Unfortunately, they're no discount house... Might be just as cheap at a Radio Shack...


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks.
The Source, previously Radio Shack - Those buggers want $18 for this battery......... John


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Jason H said:


> I love old macs, but please just let the lc475 die
> 
> Soo many bad memories.... try having to do research on the internet with one of those machines!!!!


I'm just not a big fan of these machines, too old to be useful, to new to be cool.

My highschool used them upto 2002, try finding info on one of those antiques on the internet!


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Jason,
Yes, I know what you mean. 
Is that the CN tower from the Don Valley parkway?
John


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

shakushinnen said:


> Hi Jason,
> Yes, I know what you mean.
> Is that the CN tower from the Don Valley parkway?
> John


Gardiner Actually
Looking/heading westbound.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I've got a pile of these in my garage that is chest high. Hard to get rid of them these days... 

I've also got boxes and boxes of ADB keyboards and mice. 

I doubt that I'd go to the expense of replacing a battery in one of these - I'd probably just live with having to "bump" the power to get it started. And I can't imagine running one of these as a web server - even *I'm* not that "old school"!

If somebody needs parts for these (and many other Macs) in the Calgary area, just let me know. I've got more than I need. Trades are good!


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Calgary Guru,
You were right, it was the board battery, and Sayal is a fascinating place. I spent a couple of hours just browsing around. The battery was $7, a whole lot cheaper than anywhere else.
Thanks again,
John


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

yes, you are correct. active is not cheap... for anything. and actually, over the years their selection of components has gone down.


----------



## arimm (Dec 9, 2007)

*Lc475*

My LC475, which I bought new in 1994, produced no video. Guru suggested it was the logic board battery. I bought a battery ($21), installed it and, voila, everything works again.

Thanks for the help! My wife is very happy as this computer has a ton of school stuff which she continues to use in her job as a teacher.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I had a 475 for many years. In the end, it had a full 68040 processor in place of the 68LC040 it came with, max RAM, a 1 GB hard drive and much else. You can't judge these old beasts by modern standards - it was a wonder in its day.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One of our fav Macs ever. We used to call them Pocket Rockets.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Still have my Lc475, Bought it new back in 1994 to use for printmaking school.
It has the Zif processor swapped out with a Daystar chip with FPU, Paid $100. for that chip.

I'll have to fire it up one of these days.

Dave


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

The LC475/Q605s make great little light-duty web servers. Low power consumption, and they can do double-duty as a Localtalk Bridge, so you can keep your favourite LaserWriter in use!

I've got one doing just that - hiding in a cabinet dishing up photos via MacHTTP to family members and keeping my LW 4/600 out of the landfill site.


Other people's LC475 servers:

http://mark.is-a-geek.org/
http://www.ld8.org/
http://quadzilla.servegame.org/index.html
http://macman.servebeer.com/


----------



## shakushinnen (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,
I have an LC475 and a PowerMac 7200/90 that I want to get rid of. If anyone wants either, or both, let me know. They're free.
....... john


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I have 3 complete LC475 setups in my storage area, including the hard-to-find Comm Slot network cards. At last boot they all worked fine, no idea on what is actually in them! If anyone wants them drop me a PM, take them away, free.  For that matter I have a whole bunch of older mac stuff that I'd be happy to part (and some I wont part with!) with if any collector types are interested


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

mguertin said:


> I have 3 complete LC475 setups in my storage area, including the hard-to-find Comm Slot network cards. At last boot they all worked fine, no idea on what is actually in them! If anyone wants them drop me a PM, take them away, free.  For that matter I have a whole bunch of older mac stuff that I'd be happy to part (and some I wont part with!) with if any collector types are interested


The LC 475 used PDS (Processor Direct Slot) network cards - they didn't have a Comm slot.

I still have one of each somewhere - a PDS 10BaseT network card that would fit an LC 475 and a Comm Slot II 10BaseT network card that would fit a variety of Performas.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Those clock batterys cost $20 now at The Source. Battery is worth more than the computer it revives!


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I had to use these in middle school, up to grade 8. Then as I left, they all got first gen imacs and such. Suck fest. I loved taking them apart though.

At the same time i was getting into sun sparcs at home. Sparc LX > LC475. 

SPARCstation LX SUN4/30 Architecture


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

In most cases, if the battery is bad on a Mac of this vintage - they can still be started by rapidly cycling the power. 

I've got *lots* of old Macs (almost one of every one!) - but I'm far to cheap to by new batteries for them all...

(I've got a few Sparcs too!)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

No idea why this thread came back to life but we still run an LC 475. Use it mainly for the old games that run 640x480, ShareDraw and serious typing. That old keyboard is so much better than the current crop of crap. Mouse is OK if you can keep it clean.


----------

